

TouchPad teardown: it costs $328 to make, $10 more than the iPad 2 - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/89308-hp-touchpad-32gb-costs-328-to-make-10-more-than-ipad-2
iSuppli breakdown is here: http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/News/Pages/HP-TouchPad-Carries-$318-Bill-of-Materials.aspx
======
smackfu
" Yes, believe it or not, the slim-and-beautiful Wi-Fi iPad 2 costs $10 less
to make than the plastic-shelled, fat-bodied Wi-Fi TouchPad."

The odd thing is that iSuppli has the enclosure etc. at $35 for the iPad 2 and
$30 for the TouchPad. I have a really hard time putting any faith in that
number, since it's not like components where you just look up the price. Did
iSuppli really figure out how much it would cost to make a custom machined
aluminum case?

